# Garmin Edge Cadence & Speed Sensors (bought)



## RoubaixCube (22 Mar 2016)

Bought from broady but they werent compatible with my 520 so compatible ones off ebay for almost same price


----------



## broady (23 Mar 2016)

I brought one from here and recently found out that it's still attached to my summer bike!!
So you can have that for £20 plus postage


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Mar 2016)

broady said:


> I brought one from here and recently found out that it's still attached to my summer bike!!
> So you can have that for £20 plus postage



Which sensors do you have?


----------



## broady (23 Mar 2016)

The speed & cadence one combined.


----------



## cm2mackem (21 Apr 2016)

broady said:


> The speed & cadence one combined.


Did you sell the sensor, if not I'll take it


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Apr 2016)

cm2mackem said:


> Did you sell the sensor, if not I'll take it



I have it. Its not compatible with my 520


----------



## cm2mackem (21 Apr 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> I have it. Its not compatible with my 520


If you can pm me your details I'll pay via PayPal if that's OK,


----------



## Venod (21 Apr 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> I have it. Its not compatible with my 520



Are you talking about the gsc10


I have this fitted to 3 bikes and it connects to my Garmin 520 with no problems.


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Apr 2016)

Yes it was. Could never get it to pair with my 520


----------



## broady (21 Apr 2016)

I had it off @samsbike and connected to my 500.
Used it to get my cadence average and then left it on the other bike when the winter bike came out.


----------

